# Qbasic games



## stemplent (May 6, 2002)

I was wondering if anyone knows how to alter or read the code to change the hearts game in the games folder of windows.


----------



## TheTechIsIn (May 7, 2002)

More information please..

In what way do you mean change?


----------

